# Batt after Spring grooming



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

I think this is the biggest part of Batt after his spring grooming. Just a little more would make a complete







carpet.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Lol! I brush a whole nother dog off my GP! He has SO much hair on him that sheds off, all I do each morning is sweep up long white hair!


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

We have noticed most old bird nests that fall out of the trees in the fall, are lined with GP fur. I used to worry about leaving it lay around, now I don't, since it's helping keep the baby birds warm!


----------

